# Gales



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Here in the Costa Blanca we have had gale force wind and rain all night... terrifying really.
Today is very very windy with beautiful blue skies.
I am going to see if the chickens have any feathers left.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

We had it yesterday in the Campo de Gibraltar - very windy indeed. Much calmer today but very cold.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

We had the wind last night which took the electric out about midnight! Lovely sunny day today.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Here in the Costa Blanca we have had gale force wind and rain all night... terrifying really.
> Today is very very windy with beautiful blue skies.
> I am going to see if the chickens have any feathers left.


it is gorgeous to look at out there today, but with winds here gusting at 66kph I bet those chickens are bald!!!!!


----------



## uffington15 (May 4, 2009)

We had the gales last night but no rain, dogs survived but one of the cages moved along the verandah when it was empty. Windy today and even this evening it is blustry.


----------



## Nignoy (Jun 4, 2010)

hope your bad weather clears up for the new year, summer is a no show here in the sunshine state, rain and floods everywhere, our little town is cut off , but it cannot rain for ever


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sun is shining this morning but I do believe the pipes are frozen... no water and the car windscreen looks as if the defroster would need switching on.

The water for the goats and chickens was frozen yesterday morning and chickens drink a lot of water so they were pecking at the ice when I was breaking it yesterday. We have a ball in the goats water to help it from freezing but the goats are not to keen on the ball!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Sun is shining this morning but I do believe the pipes are frozen... no water and the car windscreen looks as if the defroster would need switching on.
> 
> The water for the goats and chickens was frozen yesterday morning and chickens drink a lot of water so they were pecking at the ice when I was breaking it yesterday. We have a ball in the goats water to help it from freezing but the goats are not to keen on the ball!


the sun is shining gloriously here too, but we just had the coldest night of the year so far - just 1 degree

half an hour or so up the coast it's been in the minuses overnight for the past few nights


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Gorgeous day starting again here but temp. is only 0ºc. Was in the minus's earlier & the car needs screen heater, seat heating !!, etc; before I go out. Had to leave it running before we went to Almeria yesterday ,frozen solid. Lovely day yesterday till we got near to Ameria where it was cloudy , patchy sun & had obviously rained earlier. Daughter said it was obviously raining over Africa when they came in to land!!


----------



## Nignoy (Jun 4, 2010)

will swap minuses any day as long as the rain stops and these floods go away


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I was sitting reading in a deckchair on the terrace this afternoon, and had to roll my trousers up because it got too warm ...


----------

